
Amazon removed device encryption from Fire OS 5 because no one was using it - LukeB_UK
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/03/amazon-removed-device-encryption-from-fire-os-5-because-no-one-was-using-it/
======
marssaxman
Encryption is generally a good thing, but I'll confess I don't understand why
this one matters: I would expect that the list of books you've purchased is
already just a subpoena away, so why is it a problem that they could also find
out what you've been reading by seizing your e-reader? It seems like that
would be the hard way of going about an investigation.

